# Zeus Master, or Master Zeus?



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

Since getting my Zeus about 2 weeks ago I've been enjoying it tremendously, until today.

I've rewicked it around 5 or 6 times so far and it has been pretty submissive and giving me an awesome vape. I rewicked it yesterday and it's been perfect. This morning however, it turned against me and started giving me one perfectly aimed, scalding, back of the throat pop and spit. Perfect aim, every freaking time! Always around 2 seconds into my vape. Push fire button-aaah-POP, spit, sh%@#t!!  I've re-wicked, re-coiled, swore, cursed, threatened and enforced all forms of discipline unto sir Zeus, but to no avail. The Gods have spoken to this mere mortal who foolishly thought he had his wicking licked. I'm at a loss. I've tried all of the magic tricks in my little black book of sins, but to no avail.

The tables have been turned. I'm no longer the Zeus master. It is now Master Zeus.

PS - Any suggestions gladly accepted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

hi, when last did you do a proper strip and clean ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, when last did you do a proper strip and clean ?


About 4 days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

I had the same issue with the Zeus dual rta. Turned out it was my juice. When it's warmed up the juice, it makes more runny. That's when I start getting spitback. 

I find shaking the atty of excess juice (closed of course) and lowering my watts helps. Higher watts cause the excessive spitback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

try "purging"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

I've been vaping Good Boy for the last week and had no problems at all. 
It just started misbehaving this morning. 

I'm going to change the name from Zeus to " Loki", the god of mischief!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> try "purging"


I've started doing that now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

I hate spit back, my Manta has never done that. I do really want a Zeus though so I'm keen to see if you find a solution. Will keep an eye on this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> I hate spit back, my Manta has never done that. I do really want a Zeus though so I'm keen to see if you find a solution. Will keep an eye on this thread


I love the Zeus, and it's been perfect. Something's happened this morning. I'll disect it tomorrow and see what the problem is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

Is this the single or dual coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> Is this the single or dual coil?


Single coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

this happens to me now and then, but find that a good few purges (is that even a word) sorts it out and away you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> this happens to me now and then, but find that a good few purges (is that even a word) _*shorts*_ it out and away you go


that sounds dangerous...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> this happens to me now and then, but find that a good few purges (is that even a word) sorts it out and away you go


Purge is a word, and the correct one as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> that sounds dangerous...



lol, my fat fingers, eish, the other night I disliked like 6 posts in succession

only realised next morning with some disgruntled members toi toi-ing

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

vicTor said:


> lol, my fat fingers, eish, the other night I disliked like 6 posts in succession
> 
> only realised next morning with some disgruntled members toi toi-ing


well it is protest season so that's not surprising at all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## craigb (25/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Since getting my Zeus about 2 weeks ago I've been enjoying it tremendously, until today.
> 
> I've rewicked it around 5 or 6 times so far and it has been pretty submissive and giving me an awesome vape. I rewicked it yesterday and it's been perfect. This morning however, it turned against me and started giving me one perfectly aimed, scalding, back of the throat pop and spit. Perfect aim, every freaking time! Always around 2 seconds into my vape. Push fire button-aaah-POP, spit, sh%@#t!!  I've re-wicked, re-coiled, swore, cursed, threatened and enforced all forms of discipline unto sir Zeus, but to no avail. The Gods have spoken to this mere mortal who foolishly thought he had his wicking licked. I'm at a loss. I've tried all of the magic tricks in my little black book of sins, but to no avail.
> 
> ...


So know we know your Zeus spits, and you swallow. Gotcha. 

... 
I know zip about the Zeus, but.. 

Some random suggestions have you checked you haven't accidently adjust power either up or down? Also, is your airflow in the normal position? I've found that increasing power or decreasing airflow _sometimes _removes spit back.

Then I also am under the impression that the thickness of your wicking can contribute to premature liquid projection. I know once I get comfortable with an attie, I get a tad lazy with the wicking and just grab a bit and bung it in the first hole I come across, forcing it in if I have to, regardless of whether it is the same girth as previous wicks. 

HTH.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> premature liquid projection


I have a feeling you held yourself back here

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> So know we know your Zeus spits, and you swallow. Gotcha.
> 
> ...
> I know zip about the Zeus, but..
> ...



*coffs*

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

craigb said:


> So know we know your Zeus spits, and you swallow. Gotcha.
> 
> ...
> I know zip about the Zeus, but..
> ...


I normally try not to bung my wick into any first hole I see. Forcing is also frowned upon. Let's rather not talk about girth. LOL! 

Good points you made though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/5/18)

You get used to purging as a rule , and to move fast the moment you hear it gargle. I must say that this was the exception to me when I was still using mine, and to a part I agree with @craigb regarding when and how you do your wicking, and laziness because you mos know what you are doing! 

I have purged a couple of MTL tanks from pure habit, and with the bottom airflow, baaaaad idea , instant purge of nearly whole tanks sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (26/5/18)

Master Zeus rewicked. I put the CB Prime in very tight this time. No more spitting. 

It seems the Zeus likes a tight wick.
I am the Zeus Master again. ( for now at least, until the Gods bestowe some form of woe upon me once again)
@Humbolt
@craigb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------

